# 4211 Simplicity hydro trans wont shift?



## Paklem (Nov 6, 2021)

Our 38yo simplicity won't go into forward. Something is smoking. Where to start? We keep it for the leaf bagger. Was working days ago. I had to kick the lever forward a couple times to move it. Now is stuck? Help. Grass is long, no other mower works.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you've jambed something and perhaps the drive belt is smoking.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Paklem said:


> Our 38yo simplicity won't go into forward. Something is smoking. Where to start? We keep it for the leaf bagger. Was working days ago. I had to kick the lever forward a couple times to move it. Now is stuck? Help. Grass is long, no other mower works.


They came with a Peerless trans driven by an Eaton 11 hydro unit.... Both of those are pretty much bullet proof. Having to "kick" it would indicate some sort of issue with the linkage binding that controls the idler tension pulleys on the ground drive belt.

You'll need to pull the deck, jack up the front end, and go underneath the machine to determine the actual problem.


----------

